# 1/8" N.P.T. Plugged Tapping



## petiboy (Oct 31, 2008)

Just purchased a Hearthstone DVI ht direct vent fireplace gas insert and I am very curious to the gas connection indicating to install a 1/8" NPT Plugged Tapping.   I understand this is used to gage the pressure line.   Do you purchase this plugged tapping or do you have to tap the pipe yourself and install a cap when not used.   Also is this connection really necessary. 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Nov 1, 2008)

There is likely a plug on both ends of your gas valve to guage the line pressure (upstream) and manifold pressure (downstream).  You would need a low pressure bourdon tube manometer that guages in inches of water column.  Usually everything should be preset from the factory in regards to manifold pressures and you usually only need to adjust them if you have converted from LPG to NG or vice versa.  A good gasfitter usually does a manifold pressure check after installing any appliance though.

Good luck and enjoy your new fireplace.

Paul Ricklefs


----------

